# Abstand zwischen den Buttons in einer Toolbar



## Guest (23. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

wie kann ich den Abstand zwischen 2 Buttons in einer Toolbar vergrößern? Im Moment werden die Buttons direkt aneinandergeklatscht, was doch sehr unschön aussieht. Ich hätte dazwischen gerne etwas Abstand (etwa 5 Pixel).

Hier mein bisheriger Code:

```
final ToolBar toolBar = new ToolBar(parent, SWT.NONE);
        final GridData gridData_1 = new GridData(SWT.RIGHT, SWT.CENTER, false, false);
        toolBar.setLayoutData(gridData_1);

        final ToolItem newItemToolItem_2 = new ToolItem(toolBar, SWT.PUSH);
        newItemToolItem_2.setToolTipText("Zur obersten Ebene");
        newItemToolItem_2.setImage(ResourceManager.getPluginImage(Activator.getDefault(), "icons/arrows_left.gif"));

        final ToolItem newItemToolItem = new ToolItem(toolBar, SWT.PUSH);
        newItemToolItem.setToolTipText("Eine Ebene höher");
        newItemToolItem.setImage(ResourceManager.getPluginImage(Activator.getDefault(), "icons/arrow_up.gif"));
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mrz 2007)

Jeweils zwischen zwei JButtons einfach:

```
toolBar.addSeparator(new Dimension(5, 0));
```
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das auch unter SWT funktioniert.


----------



## Guest (23. Mrz 2007)

Danke, das hat mich zumindest auf den richtigen Weg gebracht. Ich benutzer eine org.eclipse.swt.widgets.ToolBar, bei der es kein addSeparator gibt. Die Lösung dafür sieht wie folgt aus:


```
final ToolItem separator = new ToolItem(toolBar, SWT.SEPARATOR);
separator.setWidth(5);
```


----------



## oliver1974 (25. Mai 2007)

Na praktisch... gerade das Thema habe ich gesucht....

Ergänzung:

Der Tutorial Eintrag (SWING betreffend) ist auch sehr erhellend:

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/misc/focus.html

Vor allem, was die Reihenfolge der Aufrufe angeht, wenn man den Fokus beim Start einer Applikation
setzen will.


----------

